# Welche OpenGL-Version soll ich verwenden?



## TheBambey (23. Dez 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Community,
ich bin davor ein 3D-Indi-Sandbox-Game zu programmieren, aber ich weiß nicht welche OpenGL-Version ich verwenden soll. Welche wird von den meisten Grafikkarten unterstützt, ist die leistungsstärkste und hat die wichtigsten Funktionen (wie Transparenz (von 0.0 bis 100.0%), Alpha, Bewegung von Texturen, Schatten, usw)? Es wäre nett, wenn ihr dazu gleich ein Link zum Download der API mitsendet. Danke


----------



## TheBambey (23. Dez 2013)

Ich würde zudem eigentlich gerne OpenGL 4.4 verwenden, da es ziemliche Fortschritte gemacht hat und die neuen NVIDIA- und ATI-Treiber diese auch unterstützten.


----------



## jemandzehage (26. Dez 2013)

Moin,

Alles was du dir an Anforderungen gestellt hast ist ab openGL 1.1 realisierbar. Um einige Sachrn schicker zu machen (Bsp Shader) brauchst du opengl 2.0. prinzipiell kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass alle Leute die so ein Spiel spielen werden opengl 3.3 unterstützen. Dort hast du bereits zugriff auf den geometry shader und vielen weiteren Schnickschnack, den du höchstwahrscheinlich nicht brauchen wirst. Du kannst natürlich auch einfach die Anforderung für dein Programm auf opengl 4.4 setzen wenn du einige Dinge nur dann realisieren kannst. 
Da Java keinen nativen Support für opengl bietet, musst du dir selber eine API suchen. Entweder lwjgl (mein Favorit) oder jogl (das wird aber glaube ich nicht weiter entwickelt). Links und Installationsanleitungen findest du für beides bei google. 

Grüße


----------

